# Cork issues and hacks



## Rocky (Jul 4, 2022)

Just wanted to get a discussion going on corks, which do you use, problems with them and hacks for removing troublesome corks.

I have a wine that is about 4-5 years or so in the bottle and topped with a 3-piece, "Premium Quality" corks. They are without a doubt the worst corks I have ever used. They are a PITA to removed and frequently break during removal. I have even had some of the "end discs" break of during insertion (with an Italian floor corker). I talked to my supplier, Label Peelers, to see if they had changed suppliers because I had used the 3-piece cork in the past with virtually no issues. They said they had not changed suppliers. I then called their supplier, L. D. Carlson, and they told me that they _had changed_ suppliers and were getting the corks from a new source. Since this debacle began, I have moved to Nomacorcs for virtually all of my wine.

Q: Has anyone else had an issue with 3-piece corks?
Q: What corks do you use for storage of at least 3 years?

I have developed a few hacks to get the corks out after breaking two corkscrews. The one that seems to work best is to heat the glass against the cork and to run a thin bladed knife around the top edge of the cork before using a simple waiter's corkscrew like this:


I am not sure if the heat or the knife, or both, is easing the problem.

Q: What hacks do you use to remove stuck (not broken) corks?
Q: What type of corkscrew do you use?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 4, 2022)

Rocky said:


> Just wanted to get a discussion going on corks, which do you use, problems with them and hacks for removing troublesome corks.
> 
> I have a wine that is about 4-5 years or so in the bottle and topped with a 3-piece, "Premium Quality" corks. They are without a doubt the worst corks I have ever used. They are a PITA to removed and frequently break during removal. I have even had some of the "end discs" break of during insertion (with an Italian floor corker). I talked to my supplier, Label Peelers, to see if they had changed suppliers because I had used the 3-piece cork in the past with virtually no issues. They said they had not changed suppliers. I then called their supplier, L. D. Carlson, and they told me that they _had changed_ suppliers and were getting the corks from a new source. Since this debacle began, I have moved to Nomacorcs for virtually all of my wine.
> 
> ...



I have had some breakage of bi-disc corks (as I think you and I discussed previously). My problems do not seem as bad as the ones you have encountered. The only thing I have done in response is to try to remember to run my corkscrew ALL THE WAY through the cork. I'd rather have a little cork debris in my wine than deal with a broken cork.

The other comment is that I find I strongly prefer a _double-hinged _waiter's corkscrew (i.e., a Pulltap or Pulltex). I find that the hinge in the fulcrum "arm" keeps the fulcrum snugly against the bottle on the first pull. Then the second pull is very short and very simple.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 4, 2022)

I use a waiter's corkscrew -- mine I got from Bolla as a promotion (42 years ago). Another choice is to use a cork pull, where the blades can be slid around the cork to loosen it.

I've been using Nomacorcs and have no interest in switching, as they solve too many problems.


----------



## Hazelemere (Jul 5, 2022)

yes Nomacorcs are the best - flawless and not expensive









Nomacorc Select Green 500, Bag of 1000 | Carolina Wine Supply


The World’s First Zero Carbon Footprint Wine Closure Engineered to be the best closure solution for age-worthy premium wines, Select Green (previously Select Bio) is fully recyclable and made using renewable, plant-based biopolymers derived from sugar cane. Select Green uses Nomacorc’s...




carolinawinesupply.com


----------



## wineview (Jul 5, 2022)

Hazelemere said:


> yes Nomacorcs are the best - flawless and not expensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size are these Nomacorcs?


----------



## Hazelemere (Jul 5, 2022)

you can get different sizes google nomacorc. Here is one size



Synthetic Nomacorc, Classic Series , Blue, 43mm


----------



## wineview (Jul 5, 2022)

So 43 mm is about the same as a #9 1.75. The claim is, it will keep wine for eight years.


----------



## Hazelemere (Jul 5, 2022)

should be true since these corks hardly if ever leak


----------



## ChuckD (Jul 5, 2022)

Hazelemere said:


> yes Nomacorcs are the best - flawless and not expensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it says Nomacorcs can only be used for (Machine corking) does that include the cheap double-lever corkers included in my wine making kit? Or can I tell my wife I HAVE TO buy a floor corker?


----------



## wineview (Jul 5, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> When it says Nomacorcs can only be used for (Machine corking) does that include the cheap double-lever corkers included in my wine making kit? Or can I tell my wife I HAVE TO buy a floor corker?


I believe they mean floor corker. Have the chat.........


----------



## Hazelemere (Jul 5, 2022)

double lever corker should work. Try to find someone who has the corks and try one out


----------



## QuiQuog (Jul 5, 2022)

I've never heard any corking tool requirements. Should I be reading cork instructions? I've always used a double arm hand corker without any issue, except for the dimple.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 5, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> When it says Nomacorcs can only be used for (Machine corking) does that include the cheap double-lever corkers included in my wine making kit? Or can I tell my wife I HAVE TO buy a floor corker?


Tell your wife that some dude on the internet told you that you MUST have a floor corker!

I use an Italian floor corker and Nomacorcs go in with no problem. I helped my son with a batch -- we used a double-level corker, and it also worked fine, other than making me appreciate my floor corker. Folks have reported that the Portuguese floor corkers with plastic jaws score the Nomacorcs.

The commonly available ones that don't list a part number appear to be the 1.5" long Select 900. These are rated for 5 years, and for vendor liability protection, I expect they're good for 7 years. I started using them in the spring 2017, so I've got 4 yo bottles that are fine.

The problem with corks is not leakage, it's O2 ingress. As the corks (all corks) age, they allow greater amounts of O2 into the wine. Personally, I'm not concerned. The amount of any batch I have left at the 7 year mark will be minor, and if I feel concerned I'll recork any remaining bottles.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 5, 2022)

Rocky, I too have had issues with 3 piece corks. I’ve gone back to my old stand by. L D Carlson #9 by 1.5 “ they are cheap Label Peelers has them on sale now for $10.70 per 100 ! Amazon is usually 12-14 $$ per 100. We have pulled these corks out of 9 year old Amarone, 10 year old Apple and many other wines over 6 -8 years old with NO issues . Just saying. Roy


----------



## wineview (Jul 5, 2022)

FTC Wines said:


> Rocky, I too have had issues with 3 piece corks. I’ve gone back to my old stand by. L D Carlson #9 by 1.5 “ they are cheap Label Peelers has them on sale now for $10.70 per 100 ! Amazon is usually 12-14 $$ per 100. We have pulled these corks out of 9 year old Amarone, 10 year old Apple and many other wines over 6 -8 years old with NO issues . Just saying. Roy


Amazing. I thought the 1.5’s were good for two years max.


----------



## wineview (Jul 5, 2022)

Hazelemere said:


> yes Nomacorcs are the best - flawless and not expensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This company sells for the best price. I’ve seen others online for $250 and higher for the 1000 piece bag.


----------



## ChuckD (Jul 5, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Tell your wife that some dude on the internet told you that you MUST have a floor corker!


So shall it be written… so shall it be done!


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 5, 2022)

wineview said:


> Amazing. I thought the 1.5’s were good for two years max.


The lowest quality corks are probably good for only 2 years. It pays to read the sales literature and reviews.


----------



## vinny (Jul 5, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> So shall it be written… so shall it be done!


It's gonna happen eventually, why fight it?


----------



## Hazelemere (Jul 5, 2022)

Nomacorcs eliminate cork concerns. I've been using them exclusively for over 2 years and won't use any other cork, Perfect seals, flawless with no impact on wine flavour or smell i.e. what else do you want. I buy mine in bags of 500 because I make wines with a lot of serious winemakers. These corks are a no-brainer. Use up any corks that you have and then buy these.

Namaste


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 5, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Tell your wife that some dude on the internet told you that you MUST have a floor corker!


You're a hoot!!

I'm using regular corks and nomacorcs only because I have them. Eventually just nomacorc.

I usually use a waiters corkscrew but I've had a couple SERIOUSLY stuck corks. Then I'll use the double lever - even downward force instead of angular.

Had an incident with a waiters corkscrew. Like my canning jars, I always check my bottles before using. The cork wasn't going nowhere no how. Did it expand too much? Dunno. When it happened I thought "Holy shit!" and considered myself very lucky.


----------



## ChuckD (Jul 5, 2022)

Hazelemere said:


> Nomacorcs eliminate cork concerns. I've been using them exclusively for over 2 years and won't use any other cork, Perfect seals, flawless with no impact on wine flavour or smell i.e. what else do you want. I buy mine in bags of 500 because I make wines with a lot of serious winemakers. These corks are a no-brainer. Use up any corks that you have and then buy these.
> 
> Namaste


I’ll be switching, but I may keep some agglomerate corks on hand for the hard lemonade. It never lasts more than a couple months anyways


----------



## Khristyjeff (Jul 6, 2022)

I've been using Acquamark corks for a couple of years that I bought from MoreWine. They're a natural/synthetic combo. Never had a problem removing them.


----------



## Dives35 (Jul 6, 2022)

I tried using Nomacorcs for a while, but had the problem of the leading edge curling back when inserted with my Portuguese corker. Finally went back to good old reliable 1 3/4” agglomerates.


----------



## silverbullet07 (Jul 6, 2022)

I have been using these with no issues. They have been great!








Home Brew Ohio 9 X 1 3/4 Premium Wine Corks 100 count


Home Brew Ohio is your complete store for home brewing and wine making supplies.




www.homebrewohio.com


----------



## Rocky (Jul 6, 2022)

silverbullet07 said:


> I have been using these with no issues. They have been great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you buy these corks, how are the packaged? Are they in a bag and is L. D. Carlson on the bag? Those appear to be what I call the 3-piece (i.e., top and bottom natural cork and an agglomerate center). I have used this type in the past with no issues. It is just a recent batch of 1000 that I bought and returned 700 of them to Label Peelers. It is difficult to judge from the picture, but they appear to be of good quality.

I am so pleased that I posted this thread. I have received some excellent advice and leads on lower priced Nomacorcs. Thanks to all that responded.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 6, 2022)

One more comment on Nomacorcs -- I switched because I have mold problems. Due to less than ideal storage conditions, I get mold on the outside of the cork. That is no longer a problem with Nomacorcs.



BigDaveK said:


> You're a hoot!!


Wives and mothers generally consider me trouble.

Mothers especially are terrified what I'll teach their kids. To my twin 2 yo nephews, "hey guys, can you say trinitrotoluene?" There is zero chance I'll be asked to babysit ....


----------



## silverbullet07 (Jul 6, 2022)

Rocky said:


> When you buy these corks, how are the packaged? Are they in a bag and is L. D. Carlson on the bag? Those appear to be what I call the 3-piece (i.e., top and bottom natural cork and an agglomerate center). I have used this type in the past with no issues. It is just a recent batch of 1000 that I bought and returned 700 of them to Label Peelers. It is difficult to judge from the picture, but they appear to be of good quality.
> 
> I am so pleased that I posted this thread. I have received some excellent advice and leads on lower priced Nomacorcs. Thanks to all that responded.



They do not have LD Carlson stamped on the bag. The bag has a sticker packaged by homebrewohio so I guess they buy a large batch and repackage. These are a little different then my last 100 pieces I got that were LD Carlson. But I ordered 100 pieces this week and they are the same as the last 200 I got last year from them.


----------



## silverbullet07 (Jul 6, 2022)

Another reason I may not see the issue, for the most part I use a cork genius which is a air jet screwless wine opener. Life time warranty free shipping on replacement. I can not say enough good things about it and they do replace it when it brakes. I’ve had it replace two times. 






Cork Genius – Official Site – Air Jet Screwless Wine Openers & Accessories







corkgenius.com


----------



## distancerunner (Jul 6, 2022)

Nomacork.

Even with the Italian corker, there can be a little fold on insertion. Doesn't appear to be a problem as far as sealing goes.

Sometimes challenging to remove.


----------



## vinny (Jul 6, 2022)

Am I wrong in assuming Nomacorks would also eliminate the need to store horizontally to wet corks for those that like to use bottle boxes? I recently read of a box falling and bottles breaking with odd shaped bottles on their side inside.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 6, 2022)

vinny said:


> Am I wrong in assuming Nomacorks would also eliminate the need to store horizontally to wet corks for those that like to use bottle boxes? I recently read of a box falling and bottles breaking with odd shaped bottles on their side inside.


There is no need to lay the bottles on their sides. I do it simply because it's habit, although I have 2 cases of wine to deliver to a relative, standing upright for a few months.


----------



## silverbullet07 (Jul 7, 2022)

Has anyone used the Superior Portuguese floor corker with the nomacorc 9x1 1/2 that LP sales or the select 900 that Carolina wine supple sale? I would like to use them on my Amarone and petite Sahara that will need to age for a few years. It will help me with storage in wine boxes upright. I’m running out of horizontal bottle storage area. 









Nomacorc 9 X 1 1/2 Corks 100 ct


Buy Nomacorc 9 X 1 1/2 Corks 100 ct Price: $20.35. Label Peelers is proud to offer Nomacorc brand of products. SKU: 4088 in New condition.




labelpeelers.com













Nomacorc Select 900, Bag of 50 | Carolina Wine Supply


The Select 900 is the new replacement cork for the Classic Chamfered cork. These corks are chamfered and can be used for hand/manual and machine bottling. Cork size: 22.5 x 44 mm Package: Bag of 50




carolinawinesupply.com


----------



## Rocky (Jul 7, 2022)

silverbullet07 said:


> Has anyone used the Superior Portuguese floor corker with the nomacorc 9x1 1/2 that LP sales or the select 900 that Carolina wine supple sale? I would like to use them on my Amarone and petite Sahara that will need to age for a few years. It will help me with storage in wine boxes upright. I’m running out of horizontal bottle storage area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Portuguese floor corker (although I don't recognize the "Superior" qualifier) and the Nomacorc's from Label Peelers work fine. I just want to point out that the Nomacorc's from Carolina wine supply are #9 x 1.73" and those from Label Peelers are #9 x 1.5," if that makes a difference to you. Also, those from Carolina would be more economical, i.e., $17 per 100 vs. $20.35 per 100, if that matters to you.


----------



## silverbullet07 (Jul 7, 2022)

Thanks rocky. the superior Portuguese corker is taller and uses round bar metal more like the Italian corker. They are a little harder to find. You can see it here. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002P0SF2I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Carolina charges 20 to ship to me for those 100 corks. LP charges 10.65 for shipping which made the LP cheaper. However I found on eBay the same corks as LP from Midwest and it was 21.95 with free prime shipping so I will go that route and give them a try on my next bottling. 

LP says these 9x1.5 are good for 10+ years. Hope they are right not that many will last that long.


----------



## vinny (Jul 7, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> You're a hoot!!
> 
> I'm using regular corks and nomacorcs only because I have them. Eventually just nomacorc.
> 
> ...


The important thing is that you got to the wine.  

I'm starting to wonder if there shouldn't be more emphasis in your name. *BIG*DaveK. I'm getting mental images a 6'5 300 lb gentle giant walking around picking day lillies and petting his kitties before sitting down to break the top off a bottle of wine.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 7, 2022)

vinny said:


> The important thing is that you got to the wine.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if there shouldn't be more emphasis in your name. *BIG*DaveK. I'm getting mental images a 6'5 300 lb gentle giant walking around picking day lillies and petting his kitties before sitting down to break the top off a bottle of wine.


No, had to pitch the wine. Couldn't take the chance of glass splinters wreaking havoc in my alimentary canal or - even worse - urethra.

Actually, 6'2", at least 320 lbs at one time - the scale only went to 320.
And then I discovered lo-carb...Bacon? Sausage? Cheese? Meat? As much as I want? Great diet!


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 7, 2022)

silverbullet07 said:


> LP says these 9x1.5 are good for 10+ years. Hope they are right not that many will last that long.


Vendor information says the Select 900 are good for 5 years, while my (hopefully) educated guess is 7 years when considering manufacturer's liability. If LP is saying 10 years? I'll believe it, not that I'll have that many bottles from a batch left after 10 years.

Something to keep in mind in longevity discussions is realistic expectations.

Various sources state that 90% of the world's wine production is intended for consumption within 3 years. While members of this forum are more likely to be in the group that produces longer lived wines, the reality is that most of us cannot get the quality fruit necessary for the truly long lived wines, although we can up the ABV, tannin, acid, and/or sugar levels that help wines last longer.

I've had wines age out, e.g., kept them past their "best by date". There are few things more disappointing than having several cases of wine exceed their lifespan. IME keeping a wine for even 1 year without tasting it is not a wise choice, and I taste every wine at least every 6 months. Better to drink it too young than too old.

When buying corks rated for 25 years, ask yourself if that is a realistic goal?


----------



## silverbullet07 (Jul 7, 2022)

@winemaker81 
I have about a dozen bottles of miscellaneous wines i bottled in Jan 2021. A few bottles each of apple, pear, blueberry, raspberry that I need to drink up then. The corks are still good and still taste great. How long should you plan for these type lasting in the bottle? Is 3 years too long?


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 7, 2022)

silverbullet07 said:


> I have about a dozen bottles of miscellaneous wines i bottled in Jan 2021. A few bottles each of apple, pear, blueberry, raspberry that I need to drink up then. The corks are still good and still taste great. How long should you plan for these type lasting in the bottle? Is 3 years too long?


Longevity is hard to gauge, as it's affected by (at least) the fruit, ABV, tannin, acid, and sugar.

Many moons ago I had several batches of white French-American hybrids start to decline at the 3 year mark, and conversely I had a chaptalized "fun wine" kit last 7 years. The F-A hybrids were white grapes [low tannin], were low brix (17-19) [low ABV], I cold stabilized [low acid], and I didn't backsweeten [no sugar]. In hindsight, the lack of longevity was no surprise.

The "fun wine" was an Apple-Riesling kit that I chaptalized to produce 11.7% ABV, the residual sugar was 3.1%, and it had enough acid to balance the sugar. The only thing low was tannin. However, the longevity was a surprise, as these kits are far from high end and the fruit isn't necessarily high quality. Apparently I bumped it enough to extend the life span.

I suspect that wines made by the frequent posters on this forum are on the high edge of the longevity curve. As a general rule, we seem to exert more care and effort in comparison to bulk wine manufacturers, so we are more likely (as a whole) to get better longevity. In the same light, we also cannot get the high quality fruit the high end wineries get.

Clive Coates, British Master of Wine, has a Law of Maturity named after him: a wine will remain at its peak (or optimal) drinking quality for a duration of time that is equal to the time of maturation required to reach its optimal quality. My guess is that his rule applies to Vinifera reds and whites, so I take it as an approximation, not anything firm.

In your situation? I'd generally expect to get 3 to 5 years from a lighter fruit wine. Depending on the wines' qualities, 1 to 3 years to reach their best, and a roughly equal time before declining. The wines are roughly 1.5 years old? My best, sight-unseen advice is to enjoy them. Pay attention to each bottle you open, and record your impressions. Later on you can review the notes to see how the wines age. If the notes indicate the wine is holding a steady state, assume it's at its peak and plan to consume the batch before the wine's age doubles, e.g., if it peaks at 2 years, plan to drink it all by age 4.

My 2019 second run (Merlot, Malbec, Zinfandel) is starting to decline. The oak is actually getting harsher, not a lot, but I'm noticing it. I also note it's a second run wine and not intended for long aging, so I got more from it than I expected. I have 4 bottles left, so the problem will be eliminated shortly. The 2019 Zinfandel is at its peak now, and I expect it will be good for another 2 to 3 years. In contrast, the 2019 Merlot has not yet peaked -- I'm guessing it needs another year or so, then it will be good for 3 to 4 more. These are (hopefully) educated guesses on my part.


----------



## silverbullet07 (Jul 8, 2022)

@winemaker81 
Thank you that is some good information to know and to ingest.


----------



## winemanden (Jul 8, 2022)

silverbullet07 said:


> Nomacorc 9 X 1 1/2 Corks 100 ct
> 
> 
> Buy Nomacorc 9 X 1 1/2 Corks 100 ct Price: $20.35. Label Peelers is proud to offer Nomacorc brand of products. SKU: 4088 in New condition.
> ...


In new condition??? Do some suppliers sell them used?


----------



## silverbullet07 (Jul 8, 2022)

I do see some craft shops selling used ones for craft projects but not at a wine supplier.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 16, 2022)

Wow, just used my first Nomacorcs. They go in great. No more pinched nipples in the corker


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 16, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Wow, just used my first Nomacorcs. They go in great. No more pinched nipples in the corker


Good, pinched nipples and corkers are two different - never mind, I'm going to get in trouble.


----------



## ChuckD (Jul 16, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Good, pinched nipples and corkers are two different - never mind, I'm going to get in trouble.


I too have thoughts but Good call


----------



## vinny (Jul 16, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Good, pinched nipples and corkers are two different - never mind, I'm going to get in trouble.


Oh man.... common, this could be a thread all on its own!


----------



## ChuckD (Jul 17, 2022)

vinny said:


> Oh man.... common, this could be a thread all on its own!


Pinched nipples or wine making injuries in general? If the former, we’re gonna need a new “WMT after dark” forum for sure.


----------



## vinny (Jul 17, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> Pinched nipples or wine making injuries in general?


Pinched nipples, corkers, and where ever else your minds were going to run with it.


----------



## TurkeyHollow (Jul 17, 2022)

I, too, have had "nurples" but thank goodness it's been awhile ... Just another hazard of making wine. Try to avoid them whenever possible!


----------

